# Deadliest creatures/commanders/ of Warhammer 40k universe



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

If you had to pick one Xeno/human/whatever as the warhammer's mightiest single force, who would you choose and why? Primarchs, Phoenix lords, special astartes characters as well as other special xeno/demon characters are off limits. 

My personal choice would be Necron Overlod/Phareon in general. Aside them commanding hundreds, if not thousand of tomb worlds and more, they also seem to be one of the best tacticians in the galaxy.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

If you mean in a one on one battle i would say a Vindicare Assassin is a serious contender, they could win it before his opponent even knew they had arrived.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

DeathGlam said:


> If you mean in a one on one battle i would say a Vindicare Assassin is a serious contender, they could win it before his opponent even knew they had arrived.


I would say a void whale.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Scout sergeant Oan Mkoll, This man will fuck your day right up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Iron Hand Straken backed by a 10 man squad of ogryns and a priest, marching behind a 10 man unit of bullgryns. The man is a beast on his own, but also gives a massive buff to anyone within 6".


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> Scout sergeant Oan Mkoll, This man will fuck your day right up.


Mkoll was good, no doubt about it. But even he would bow down to Mkvenner.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

COMPNOR said:


> Mkoll was good, no doubt about it. But even he would bow down to Mkvenner.


Eszrah niht with his reinbow. He has balls of steel bigger that Marbo.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Shall we just agree on the Ghosts in general then? Add Bonin, Rawne, Varl, Larkin, Criid and the others, win.


----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I am going to go with the Void Dragon. His power rivals even that of the chaos gods, and even currently is growing in power as the mechanicum priests/people seek to "better themselves" by augmenting/replacing their bodies with machinery slowing giving the void dragon power, the same way the other C'tan got power off the Necrontyr. 


He is basically an Imperial sanctioned god that controls most of the Imperium's weaponry as "The Machine Spirit". 


Therefore he has all the might of a Star God, and the vast machineries of the Imperium, AND the people that make some of the scariest weapons imaginable worship him. I would say he has the whole power thing on lock.



EDIT: Nevermind, read the rules of the question. The above is still interesting.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Shall we just agree on the Ghosts in general then? Add Bonin, Rawne, Varl, Larkin, Criid and the others, win.


They are nly human, and really only fight the more human enemies of mankind (barring Gaunt's run-in's with daemonics and loony Choas Cultist leaders.

No the one Ultimate Warrior, the Deadlist Creature, and Worst Enemy to Make in the Warhammer 40k Universe was, and may still be Legienstrasse; and any surviving offspring. As the given article can tell you (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Legienstrasse) she was created to be the ultimate killing machine. Absorbing biomass to gain srength she was probably the best Bio-Weapon ever designed by the Imperium; specifically the now Renegade Maerorus Assassinorum Temple. I mean the Assassin beat entire Squads of soldiers and a Eversor Assassin, and was only just barely dfeat by sheer luck. 

Really, I can only think of maybe one other creature who could beat this bitch.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Shall we just agree on the Ghosts in general then? Add Bonin, Rawne, Varl, Larkin, Criid and the others, win.


Yeah they are a package deal.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Mkoll and Ven would still kick it's ass, if only just for the simple fact that the Legienstrasse shite is some of the worst fluff I've ever read in my life, it's Goto worthy. Besides, that assassin would just be ambling along, killing left right and centre, fighting her way through a space station an-- hang on what? How did ten full titan Legios get on a small little space station, it must have taken some kind of tactical geni.....

CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Mkoll and Ven would still kick it's ass, if only just for the simple fact that the Legienstrasse shite is some of the worst fluff I've ever read in my life, it's Goto worthy. Besides, that assassin would just be ambling along, killing left right and centre, fighting her way through a space station an-- hang on what? How did ten full titan Legios get on a small little space station, it must have taken some kind of tactical geni.....
> 
> CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!


Just as planned. <giant bird like creature cackles>


----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 19, 2014)

As I recall one of the Traitor Primarchs who ascended to Daemonhood was killed by a vindicare assassin. 

If that does not attend to their strength I don't know what does.

A strong contender is Draigo, as he is still alive sniffing warp dust and riding unicorns in the warp.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord Commander said:


> As I recall one of the Traitor Primarchs who ascended to Daemonhood was killed by a vindicare assassin.


Only two out of four I'm afraid. Konrad Curze, or Nighthaunter if you prefer, was assassinated by a Callidus assassin, M'Shen. Though he not only knew M'Shen was coming, but he allowed her to kill him. Death is nothing compared to vindication after all.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ghazghkull thraka


this ork has millions of orks following his every step




fucking waaagh the shit outta all of yous


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Zso Sahaal/Vect


----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I am going to put my final answer as to who hold the most power would be the Necrons who control the Celestial Orrery.

They could make every single Tau/Ork/Human/Eldar and anyone that isn't in the webway, warp or just really far away (rest of Tyranid fleets) die to supernova.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

It seems no one here is listening. I specifically mentioned no special characters. Special characters are all characters who have names and were in some way featured in novels/codex and carry feats exotraordinary even for their species/power and so on. No guys like Gaunt and Cain who casually kill astartes whenever they feel like it, like no commisar should be capable off.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Well in that case, id say a hive tyrant. I mean its cunning and intelligent enough to bring down any foe, it commands an army with no end to its numbers. It is a beast upon the battlefield and its tactics match even the greatest of tacticians. Also it can never truly die and learns from its mistakes.


----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 19, 2014)

Then I would say a Destroyer Lord, commands a fleet of unkillable (they just redownload into another body), highly modified machines that are able to calculate the most efficient means of death to all living things. 

That and Mindshackle scarabs can cause any enemy to kill themselves/their armies/command in favor of the Necrons. The have mastered mind control and killing, nothing can beat it really.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Lord Commander said:


> highly modified machines that are able to calculate the most efficient means of death to all living things.


but they still cant complete a maths question.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Terricus said:


> Well in that case, id say a hive tyrant. I mean its cunning and intelligent enough to bring down any foe, it commands an army with no end to its numbers. It is a beast upon the battlefield and its tactics match even the greatest of tacticians. Also it can never truly die and learns from its mistakes.


i don't thinks its intelligence i think its just instincts.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Nacho libre said:


> i don't thinks its intelligence i think its just instincts.


They have somewhat of a seperate mind from the hivemind. It is so they can have more control of their armies. Or what I've read from the new dex lol cunning and instinct is part of his deadly form.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

What about a good old chapter master. Their some of the best warriors in the universe and have years of experience.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Lord Commander said:


> Then I would say a Destroyer Lord, commands a fleet of unkillable (they just redownload into another body), highly modified machines that are able to calculate the most efficient means of death to all living things.
> 
> That and Mindshackle scarabs can cause any enemy to kill themselves/their armies/command in favor of the Necrons. The have mastered mind control and killing, nothing can beat it really.


Soooo a kill calculator.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

LordOftheNight said:


> It seems no one here is listening.


Actually you'll find it's you who isn't listening.



LordOftheNight said:


> I specifically mentioned no special characters.


No, actually you *specifically* mentioned no: "Primarchs, Phoenix lords, special astartes characters as well as other special xeno/demon characters are off limits."

So entries such as the Tanith characters, Creed and assassins are all still valid by your guidelines. Think it's a little odd that all these should be out of contention and more from your, updated shall we say, rules, and yet you then pick Necrons overlords who are in command of potentially, thousands of worlds. 



LordOftheNight said:


> No guys like Gaunt and Cain who casually kill astartes whenever they feel like it, like no commisar should be capable off.


A woefully naive point of view in my opinion, but ok, whatever you think.

I'll go with whoever the current Captain-General of the Adeptus Custodes is. Being the leader of the Emperors personal guard, I'm willing to bet he could successfully call on just about every single Astartes Chapter, including the Grey Knights, Guard Regiment, Titan Legion, Knight Household and every other asset the Imperium has if push really came to shove.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

No they are not. Read what I wrote. I specifically stated no special characters. That INCLUDES Creed, Tanith characters and SPECIAL assassins. Nameless assassins are fine. Nameless Chaos Space Marines are fine, Nameless chapter masters are fine too, so are Ig Commisars and so on. I don't know what's so hard to grasp here. 

Anyway, still sticking with the Necron Overlords, or possibly a Swarmlord.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

LordOftheNight said:


> If you had to pick one Xeno/human/whatever as the warhammer's mightiest single force, who would you choose and why? Primarchs, Phoenix lords, special astartes characters as well as other special xeno/demon characters are off limits.


Nowhere there do you mention non-Astartes, xeno or demon special characters.

Not hard to grasp at all. If you're going to be brash with people replying to your thread, then I'm going to get pedantic. Look at the exact wording you used in that quote of your opening post. You will see that I, am right, where as you, are wrong. End of.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Draaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggooooooooooooooo oooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Swear to Water I'm gonna slap you the next time I see that.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

emporershand89 said:


> Swear to Water I'm gonna slap you the next time I see that.


Hahaha I could not resist throwing it in


----------

